# Ipad Refurbished Big Price Drop



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

$349.00 at Apple Store full warranty...what a deal !!!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep!  I think this price finally pushed me over the edge.....


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

And....as usual, I missed it.  $399 now.  I'll keep checking back - maybe the 349 will come back around.  I'm new to the Apple store so I'm not sure if/how frequently they change their prices.


----------

